# Trikot: eng oder weit



## Chalco (17. März 2005)

Hautenges Trikot zum Mountainbike - oder doch lieber weiter geschnitten? 

Was bevorzugt ihr? Schreibt bitte eure Meinung und eure Erfahrung, wenn ihr beides gleichermaßen mögt, dann schreibt bitte, wann und wo.


----------



## Moonbeamer (17. März 2005)

Wenn ich recht informiert bin, ist die Funktionalität bei "Funktionskleidung" nur dann gegeben, wenn sie eng anliegt.
Demzufolge ist der modische Aspekt eher irrelevant. 
Ich trage meine Funktionkleidung jedenfalls eng anliegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. März 2005)

PRO figurbetont   

coffee


----------



## Chalco (17. März 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich recht informiert bin, ist die Funktionalität bei "Funktionskleidung" nur dann gegeben, wenn sie eng anliegt.
> Demzufolge ist der modische Aspekt eher irrelevant.
> Ich trage meine Funktionkleidung jedenfalls eng anliegend.



Also ich finde es sogar sehr modisch, wenn man etwas figurbetontere Kleidung trägt. Vorrausgesetzt, man hat eine Figur, bei der es sinnvoll ist, sie zu betonen.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. März 2005)

Hi!
Also ich habe eigentlich beides im Schrank liegen. Enge Trikos ziehe ich eigentlich nur auf der Straße an und die weiten Dainese im Wald. Aber zu unserem Fahrstil im Wald würden auch keine hautengen CC-Klamotten passen! 
Angenehm zu tragen sind hautenge Sachen aber alle mal! 
Gruß!

nico

P.S.: Vielleicht sollte man im Poll noch ergänzen: "Ziehe beides zu verschiedenen Gelegenheiten an", oder "Habe beides im Schrank"...


----------



## alöx (17. März 2005)

Hab auch beides... das Enge ehern zum Kondtionsgeradel und das Weite beim Unterholzumgraben.. Ansonsten immer enge T-Shirts zum Streeten.. sieht halt besser aus als der Schlamperlook...


----------



## Schildbürger (17. März 2005)

Hi,

im Winter (Funktions-) Unterwäsche eng, Oberkleidung (Fleace) eher weit, weil das Luftpolster wärmt.
Sonst aber eher eng, ist auch praktischer, da man nichts rumschlabbert, wo man hängenbleiben könnte.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. März 2005)

Ich schwitze doch nicht 5 von 6 tagen an gewichten nur um mich dann in weiten stoff zu hüllen, ich wähe die grösse danach, das nicht gerade die nähte platzen wenn ich die muskeln tanzen lasse, aber eng sollte es schon sein, sonst kann ich  mir auch nenkartoffelsack überstülpen


----------



## bluemuc (17. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schwitze doch nicht 5 von 6 tagen an gewichten nur um mich dann in weiten stoff zu hüllen, ich wähe die grösse danach, das nicht gerade die nähte platzen wenn ich die muskeln tanzen lasse, aber eng sollte es schon sein, sonst kann ich  mir auch nenkartoffelsack überstülpen



 ebend! 

find ich sehr zuschauer/innenfreundlich und handhabe das ebenso... 

und das geknatter von im wind flatterndem stoff ist mir nicht nur beim segeln ein graus....


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schwitze doch nicht 5 von 6 tagen an gewichten nur um mich dann in weiten stoff zu hüllen, ich wähe die grösse danach, das nicht gerade die nähte platzen wenn ich die muskeln tanzen lasse, aber eng sollte es schon sein, sonst kann ich  mir auch nenkartoffelsack überstülpen



...dann wär das ja echt was für dich....


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. März 2005)

Trag lieber Weite, unter die auch Protektoren passen. und zum Freeriden oder streeten Jeans. wenn ich XC fahrn würd dann würd ich wohl auch Funktionswear bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (22. März 2005)

Moin,
ein enges Trikot im Sommer hält den Körper eher auf mittlerer Temperatur. Es führt den Schweiß moderat ab aber kühlt bergab auch etwas leichter aus.
Ein Enges Trikot mit Unterhemd ist kühler, weil der Schweiß leichter abgeführt wird, kühlt aber bergab nicht so leicht aus.
Ein weites Trikot im Sommer kühlt deutlich mehr, weil der Schweiß weitgehend auf der Haut bleibt. Das kann bergab dann schon mal recht fröstelig werden.
Umgekehrt ist ein weites Trikot mit enganliegendem Unterhemd eher warm und etwas für kühlere Tage.
Natürlich ist mit einem enganliegenden Unterhemd keines mit einer wärmenden Struktur gemeint.
UKW


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2005)

UKW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Umgekehrt ist ein weites Trikot mit enganliegendem Unterhemd eher warm und etwas für kühlere Tage.



Ich hab auch beides. Meistens fahr ich aber weite Shorts, weites Trikots und ein Unterhemd drunter. Erst so ab 25° (und beim Spinning) ist mir dann doch ein enges Trikot und Kevlarhose lieber. Generell finde ich weite Klamotten einfach lässiger. Auch und gerade wenn man nach dem Biken im Biergarten sitzt.
Die Kombi weites Trikot und Funktionsunterhemd ist, was die Funktion betrifft, einem engen Trikot (ohne Unterhemd) weit überlegen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

@daniell, es sollte bezahlbar bleiben, so ein einreiher kostet sicher gut und gerne 150 euro


----------



## masu (24. März 2005)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann wär das ja echt was für dich....




enge trikots ok, aber so ein ganzkörperkondom teil würde ich nie anziehen 



masu


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. März 2005)

Die weiten Krikots haben oder hatten ursprünglich ja auch in erster Linie den Zweck dass man unten drunter Protektoren anzieht.

Ich finde radfahren im weiten Trikot motieviert irgendwie eher zum aus Spaß fahren in nem hautengen mit CC Helm und Klickies hab ich immer ne sterile Race Atmosphäre. Kann auch daran liegen weil die Mitfahrer CC Racer waren  

beim Streeten trägt man kein Trikot irgendwie fühlt sich da jeder mit einfachem T-Shirt wohler. 

Im Wald trag ich immer eins damit keine Auf die Idee kommt ich mache etwas in Richtung CC  

Von früher hab ich auch noch enge Krikots die verstauben aber im Schrank

Funktionsmäßig sollte man die engen natürlich vorziehen aber die weiten bieten mehr Sicherheit im Gelände (dickerer Stoff etc) man traut sich mehr.  

Ich hab noch nie einen CCler mit Schlabbertrikot oder einen DDDler mit hautengem Trikot gesehen es hängt damit natürlich in erster Linie von dem ab was man fährt. Das bezieht sich INMO auch aufs Tourenfahren früher bin ich auf dem Touren MTB enganliegend gefahren heute auf dem gleichen Rad mit weiten Trikots


----------



## daniel77 (25. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> @daniell, es sollte bezahlbar bleiben, so ein einreiher kostet sicher gut und gerne 150 euro



Nö, 79,90 bei www.bobshop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (25. März 2005)

Naja dann lieber gleich nur trägerhose kurz, hehe.
Hät nicht gedacht das man die schon für das geld bekommt, aber wrikliche schnäppchen macht man in dem shop nicht, die trägerhose schwarz von nalini bekomm ich schon für 29 euro.
Das gleiche model meiner winterhose ist dort auch um fast 25 euro teurer, also ich kann trikotboerse24 da nur empfehlen, vorallem was den schnäppchenbereich betrifft.
Sicher bei aldi und co kommt man immer noch besser, aber hier hat man zumindestens markenqualität von nalini eca..


----------



## daniel77 (29. März 2005)

Stimmt nicht ganz. Hose 5,90; Trikot je 6,90.


----------



## Fred-2000 (31. März 2005)

Chalco schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es sogar sehr modisch, wenn man etwas figurbetontere Kleidung trägt. Vorrausgesetzt, man hat eine Figur, bei der es sinnvoll ist, sie zu betonen.



GAnz recht ! Wer nicht die Figur hat (ich...*hust*) der zieht sich halt weite Freeride Trikots an !!     
mfg Fred


----------

